# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Roux Etape 250 (ja miksei muutkin Rouxit)

## anavee

Terve! Googlaamalla löytyi hirveen vähän mitään tietoa ks. merkistä, vaikka kuitenkin jo jonkun aikaa ilmeisesti ovat fillareita myyneet. Jonkun hienon mainoslauseen mukaan Roux jopa suunnittelee ja kasaa itse pyöränsä. 

Tilasin suht heräteostoksena Roux Etape 250 fillarin ensi kesän retkiä varten. Onko kellään kokemusta ks. pyörästä, tai muista Rouxeista? Fillari oli mukavassa tarjouksessa, maksoin vissiinkin 660e posteineen. 

Tässä vielä linkki pyörään:

http://www.rouxbikes.co.uk/red-etape...e_pa_size=58cm

----------

